# Dog stung by nettles?



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

After our dog walk today, pickles behaviour has been rather 'erratic'. He's been constantly licking and biting all four paws, digging at his bed and running around. He can't settle, keeps circling and getting up. After doing a google search, it sounds like he's been stung by nettles? I do recall him jumping through long grass earlier to catch his ball.

Any thoughts and anything I can do to relieve this? I was concerned about Alabama rot and he does seem to have a sore on a pad (not unusual for him when in the woods and it's all 4 paws not one)

Thanks!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

If you have any bicarbonate of soda dissolve some in warm water and bathe his feet in it. It does sound like stinging nettles - they seem to be vicious at the moment.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maisy did this a few weeks ago, up between her pads. I tried putting aloe vera on but she just licked it off. I'm sure she felt miserable but it faded after a few hours. Do you have a Kong or something your dog can concentrate on for a while? That might help.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww bless, I put a little bit of sudocrem on Jasper's paws and nose when he gets stung. Taz doesn't seem to bother when he gets stung but Jasper goes crazy digging and chewing his feet, sudocrem seems to soothe it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A piriton tablet will reduce the reaction to the nettles.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you all! I knew I'd get some responses... That's why I love this forum!
He's currently sleeping, so I shall see if he starts licking/scratching when he wakes up


----------



## Gordon Greenwood (Sep 23, 2014)

Dubuss said:


> After our dog walk today, pickles behaviour has been rather 'erratic'. He's been constantly licking and biting all four paws, digging at his bed and running around. He can't settle, keeps circling and getting up. After doing a google search, it sounds like he's been stung by nettles? I do recall him jumping through long grass earlier to catch his ball.
> 
> Any thoughts and anything I can do to relieve this? I was concerned about Alabama rot and he does seem to have a sore on a pad (not unusual for him when in the woods and it's all 4 paws not one)
> 
> Thanks!


our two cocker puppies had exactly the same symptoms today, yep its them old nettles.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

An antiistamine or Urticara Urens Homeopathic treatment 30c available at most pharmacies.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Piriton...... dex is really5 sensitive to them


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Old thread, but glad it's been resurrected!

Baillie's been going mad with one of her front paws - like it's irritating - but we couldn't see anything wrong. So we washed it & put her boot on because she has a tendency to chew her pads raw. 

This could be the explanation!! I will get some piriton!


----------



## Angela Lewis (May 15, 2019)

Yes, my border terrier had a nettle sting on her back paw bathed it in baking soda twice.if it's not better will make a paste for bedtime.usefull information.thanks.


----------

